# How should a guy approach an ex?



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

A TAM poster (Link) is having second thoughts about his impending divorce. He wants to reconcile. The problem is that he and his ex are getting along as co-parents. She has probably dated some other guy. He has been with another woman.

Still, the D is not final. How can a guy in his position approach his ex. It's awkward.

Is the best approach to seduce, be up front, aim for casual dates with the child as the reason to meet?

Just start clicking like on Facebook everyday?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I actually think this is a normal arc. Especially when all of a sudden you find that you are relating to one another civilly.

I'd also argue that rather than believing that is a sign to reconcile, that it is a confirmation that you should continue moving forward with dissolution.

I'm a big proponent of divorcing with dignity.


----------



## BrutalHonesty (Apr 5, 2015)

> How should a guy approach an ex?


Why is this posted in the ladies lounge? Are you searching for something only a woman can answer? 

Anyway, personally, exes are exes because of certain reasons. With billions of other women on the planet i would lose no time with an attempt that has already failed before. 

If they are being civil and co-parenting properly, then better leave it at that.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

You shouldnt.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I posted the question here because I imagine that most of the time a couple who getting along better once they head towards divorce are as Deejo points out doing something right. However, if a man genuinely wants to put the idea out there, how should it be done?

Maybe I should posted somewhere else.


----------



## Sandie (Mar 31, 2015)

that's like saying whats the right way to shoot oneself in the head?

There is no right way!


----------

